# 2011 Enhanced GTR Preview Evening at Wlmg Nissan Slough



## wlmgslough (Nov 16, 2010)

Just a quick message to let everyone who may not have recieved an invite that Thursday 18th November 2010 is the first official preview evening for the all new 2011 Enhanced GTR, this is the one and only 2011 car in the country and is the same car that has been featured in many of the Auto mags which you may have seen. 

The event will take place at Wlmg Nissan, Dover Rd, Slough SL1 4RF. The car will arrive at 2pm and will be here until the late evening. A 'technical' chap will also be here from NMGB presenting the car officially from 7pm and answering any questions you may have.

This will give everyone a chance to look, touch and feel the new car first off before it hits the other dealers.:chairshot

Champagne and canapes will be served on the night.

Look forward to seeing you all there.

Best Regards,

Wlmg Slough 
__________________


----------

